# Thought I would post a picture of my work bench. What's yours look like?



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I also have just about every value cap and resistor in stock. Don't stock tubes because the tube store is around the corner from my shop.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Very very messy...


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

LOL this is my bench cleaned up for a picture don't go thinking it always looks like this. It does at least at the start of a major repair. Then it looks like hell again until the next repair. 

Chris Church
Church-Audio 
Amp repairs
905-385-6872


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine is a bit messy too. I have been making a kerfing plane. Hopefully a new shop next year and I can start building a Roubo type work bench.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Very cool I wish I could work wood like I work electronics lol. I suck at making anything out of wood. I have total respect for anyone that has the skills to do it.

Chris


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I refuse to post my filthy bench until it's in some semblance of order....In the mean time, here a small sample of my tube collection on the tube wall. These are tubes that are used more often, They are all NOS. My new production tubes are in the tube caddies at the bottom of the pic.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> I refuse to post my filthy bench until it's in some semblance of order....In the mean time, here a small sample of my tube collection on the tube wall. These are tubes that are used more often, They are all NOS. My new production tubes are in the tube caddies at the bottom of the pic.
> 
> View attachment 10445


Holy cow! That's a lot of tubes!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I have thousands....unfortunately, a large portion are useless for what I do. At some point there's going to be a blowout sale :smile-new:


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Chris 
I was wondering when you were going to join this Forum. I bought a 66 Reverberrocket off of you a few years back if you recall. Great work by the way in the restoration. Great tone out of that one as well. I plugged you a few times here on the forum. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 10446
> ..........


I can't believe everyone let this go by without a comment! Well played!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

From a couple of years ago in my current (then new) studio space, before I had my acoustic treatment in place and the big comfy swivel chair.  I'm not looking my best, as I just finished 28 days of chemo and radiation... 

I'm moving soon (targeting December 1st) to a purpose built studio space, so will post again then.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Made me choke on my beer haha!


ampaholic said:


> I can't believe everyone let this go by without a comment! Well played!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> I refuse to post my filthy bench until it's in some semblance of order....In the mean time, here a small sample of my tube collection on the tube wall. These are tubes that are used more often, They are all NOS. My new production tubes are in the tube caddies at the bottom of the pic.
> 
> View attachment 10445


Like totally tubular!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My humble beginnings:



I'm tucked away in the most dungeon-like part of the house with the cat shit. 

First task is to convert my sterling neck into a proper musicman neck, and then take a wack at soldering. Here's hopin'


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks like you do some stereo amp work? I have lots of customers ask me about home stereo repair I am way to busy with guitar amps. I am always looking for someone I can send some work too. Is that what you do?

- - - Updated - - -

Its got to start somewhere. I started with a folding table and a soldering iron! I found a great place for work benches  Uline. They sell work tables that hold up to 1000 lbs out of anything from steel to wood.

Chris


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Amprepair said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Its got to start somewhere. I started with a folding table and a soldering iron! I found a great place for work benches  Uline. They sell work tables that hold up to 1000 lbs out of anything from steel to wood.
> 
> Chris


Dammit!!! Uline!!! 

I never even thought - and I just recycled another one of their catalogues (I swear if I could build a bench outta those...)


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

And yeah you can build a table out of catalogs from Uline. I had to ask them to stop sending me catalogs. 

http://www.uline.ca/BL_3853/Industrial-Packing-Tables?keywords=table


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, here's my "work bench" where I do the building. I'm no tech, & never want to be a tech. I'm just learning lots and having fun.










nonreverb, that is the most awesome display of tubes I have ever seen in my life. I showed it to the wife so she'd stop commenting on my 2 boxes of assorted tubes. It worked!!!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I live on a thin edge Lincoln....I'll send along a picture of the rest of the room....my wife is possibly THE most tolerant person on earth.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I finally got around to takin' some pics of the dungeon....The OPP light is to be triggered by the phone line to make incoming calls much more entertaining....
There's much more equipment however it doesn't live on my bench and I'm far too lazy to drag it all out to photograph it.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

How do you like that Sencore cap analyzer ?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It's an LC102...an older model but works just fine for my purposes. To be honest, I only need to use it occasionally as one of my Flukes has a cap tester on it.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

So you don't use the leakage test part of it?

Chris


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sometimes when I can't determine with certainty that it's a problem. Electrolytic caps are by far the most notorious and, if they're old, I usually replace them anyway. 
There are certain coupling caps produced in certain eras that I've learned to pay more attention to from experience however, I don't use it that often...


----------

